# The Cube Project



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Well let the fun being! I finally got my hands on a mini cube tank (thanks jason) and am going to be setting it up on my desk here at work soon. Should be a blast!

I'll post some picts soon.

The plan is to have a large rock in the center surrounded with dwarf hair grass. Going to be a low tech tank fertilized by excel and flourish.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yup thats a nice tank. Should look great on a desk. Did you get the light aswell or just the tank??


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i had the light from an earlier purchase... just needed the tank.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

neatos!! pics pls...hehehe..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh cant wait to see ^^


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

holocron said:


> Well let the fun being! I finally got my hands on a mini cube tank (thanks jason) and am going to be setting it up on my desk here at work soon. Should be a blast!
> 
> I'll post some picts soon.
> 
> The plan is to have a large rock in the center surrounded with dwarf hair grass. Going to be a low tech tank fertilized by excel and flourish.


You do plan on enetering the MFC contest with that tank right ??


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> You do plan on enetering the MFC contest with that tank right ??


that's also part of the plan


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you have any ideas yet? this site has some pretty good micro tanks if you need ideas http://www.pbase.com/plantella

If you just want to see some amazing tanks go here
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/root&view=recent


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Chompy... Mine wont be a typical one. But i am doing my for the Bf...and specifically for the lil dude who lives in it atm. 

I really like the soccer one! I think thats cute..

Its so amazing to see some of them and its just as hard to convince yourself that those tanks are as small as they say.. lol I must say i am always floored ^^


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is a pict of the little guy. The glosso I have in the front is starting to grow nicely. This tank is just waiting for some cherry shrimp. Hopefully I will be able to visit Peter soon and grab a bunch.

the moss sticks came from the menagerie.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

V for vendetta!!! lol..

Neat set-up man.. is that onyx sand?
What lighting?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

LOL I had to put them on angles because they were to long!

thanks Ran, yeah that's onyx sand. I also got a 18W corelife light for it.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Matt, it'll be interesting to follow the progress of this tank.

This reminds me of the beginnings of Harold's planted tank at Menagerie (lots and lots of moss, which creates a gorgeous planted 'reef' tank).

Are you going to go Flourish Excel for now, or yeast CO2? Also, what is your fert schedule?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow!!!! i love how tall that is!


----------

